# what is this bow and the specs



## coolhunter3 (Jul 15, 2005)

i know it is a golden eagle, but what model is it, and i need all the specs on it? all your input will be well appreciated!


----------



## coolhunter3 (Jul 15, 2005)

come on, i need to find out


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've got an old golden eagle myself that I have not been able to get info on. I was hoping to find some info, if you run into anyone with knowledge of the eagles let me know.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I think it may be a Pro Turbo. Not sure. I sold some back in the mid-80s. I have not clue on the specs.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

I don't remember the model name, but I do recall that the Pro Turbo had factory installed limb blocks (for lack of the proper terminology), which in effect, added substantial reflex to a basically straight cast riser. Wish I could help more.


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Jim, I think it was the 3-D pro that had those riser blocks. This bow looks a lot like the twin turbo model. It may be a turbo Hawk, they both looked a lot alike. From the camo I think it was one sold by one of the box stores, but I could be wrong. It may even be one of the Predator models.


----------



## brockmeier01 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Golden Eagle Pro Turbo*

This bow looks exactly like my Golden Eagle Pro Turbo. I bought it in 1990/91 from Bowhunters Discount Warehouse.

I still use this bow and I'd like to find replacement parts. Any ideas where I can find cables?


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

thats a golden eagle pro turbo for sure! had one many bows ago do you want to sell it? i slowly want to start to get my old bows back as a collection


----------

